

Apple Quietly Updates $999 MacBook with Unibody - rickharrison
http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/21/apple-quietly-updates-999-white-macbook-with-unibody-specs/

======
fernholz
No Doubt. Still being plastic is rough, but at least the specs are at or very
near the aluminum macbook with a $300 discount. For some people price for
aesthetics isn't justifiable.

------
pclark
with Unibody _specs_ \- its still plastic!

